# What can I put with Electric Yellow cichlids?



## nikki-stikki (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
I've just set up a 180L tank which currently has 8 Electric Yellow cichlids in it. I'm wanting to know what else I can add to the tank.

Out of the following, what would work in this tank, including a combination of two or more?
- Red jewel cichlid
- Kingsizei
- Bumblebee zebra cichlid
- Electric Blue African cichlid
- Acei
- Demasoni

Also if anyone has any other suggestions, preferably bright colours  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

1 Electric Blue African cichlid's might work. You are pretty stocked as is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

180 liters could be a 36" tank in which case you are fully stocked already with the labs.

Electric blue can apply to many fish, including fryeri which would need a 48" x 18" tank or larger.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

So in summary, what are the dimensions of your aquarium?


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

180L isn't that big so I'd stick with the labs


----------



## Alpha7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Labs are docile, so you'd want to put other less-aggressive species in with them. I had an electric blue in a tank with labs and he was fine until some of the labs outgrew him, then he got aggressive towards them. Peacock cichlids would work great IMO, and are also very colorful. If you are just looking for other fish in general (not just cichlids), bleeding eye tetras also work great, and like hard water. Just make sure they are not small enough to be eaten by the labs.


----------



## nikki-stikki (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies so far. At the moment my Electric Yellows are only 2cm, I will get rid of a few males once I'm able to tell. If I were to have a bigger tank, would they be able to go with maybe 6 Aceis and maybe a few Red Jewel Cichlids? Thanks for your patience


----------



## nikki-stikki (Aug 4, 2011)

Oo sorry Fogelhund, the dimensions are 122(W) x 37(D) x 46(H)cm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you got a tank that was 48" x 18" then acei would be fine with yellow labs, but I would skip the jewels. They like to have the tank to themselves when they spawn and will do their best (often with success) to kill other tank mates.


----------

